# Feedback on my website please, and hello!



## RavaPhoto (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys, after almost two years being registered I decided to start using this forum again !
I'm 23 years old going after my dream, to be a professional photography in Westchester NY...

I recently finished my website, and I need some advice! What can I do to improve ?

http://ravanelliphotography.com/ 


Thanks guys !


----------



## tagan (Feb 8, 2013)

I like the design of it!  I didn't look into it too closely, but I did notice a typo on your investment page for "Baby plan".  "Bundle in the over" should be "oven" I am guessing   Also, the gallery that loads on the front page took a while to load for me. Not sure if it is my browser (Chrome) or the website.


----------



## RavaPhoto (Feb 8, 2013)

tagan said:
			
		

> I like the design of it!  I didn't look into it too closely, but I did notice a typo on your investment page for "Baby plan".  "Bundle in the over" should be "oven" I am guessing   Also, the gallery that loads on the front page took a while to load for me. Not sure if it is my browser (Chrome) or the website.



Thanks for  taking your time and pointing that out !


----------



## sekhar (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice looking site, well laid out too. Took a little while to load however (accessed from California). When you click on top level items like Portfolio and Details (not the sub-menu items that come up, but on the top level item itself), you get a blank page with no content. And I'd have liked an arrow on the left/right to navigate and the ability to use keyboard arrow keys...dragging on the bar at the bottom isn't as convenient IMO, especially when using the laptop touch pad.


----------



## RavaPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

sekhar said:


> Nice looking site, well laid out too. Took a little while to load however (accessed from California). When you click on top level items like Portfolio and Details (not the sub-menu items that come up, but on the top level item itself), you get a blank page with no content. And I'd have liked an arrow on the left/right to navigate and the ability to use keyboard arrow keys...dragging on the bar at the bottom isn't as convenient IMO, especially when using the laptop touch pad.



Thank you... I'm gonna see how can I speed up since your the second one mentioning that.... I'll also make sure to add content to those pages... I appreciate it !


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2013)

Did you license the music for your site?


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 9, 2013)

I attempted to view your site on my iPhone but gave up after if still had not loaded in over a minute.


----------



## flow (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the look of it, the slideshow etc. Seems nice & clean looking.
But, I really ABHOR auto-music or noise of any kind that starts up on a website as soon as it loads. This seems to be an issue epidemic among photography websites ... I don't know why so many do it. It's obnoxious. That said, if there _must _be music, your choice is less loud & intrusive than some others I've seen.


----------



## RavaPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Did you license the music for your site?



No i didn't... How do i do that ?


----------



## RavaPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

flow said:
			
		

> I like the look of it, the slideshow etc. Seems nice & clean looking.
> But, I really ABHOR auto-music or noise of any kind that starts up on a website as soon as it loads. This seems to be an issue epidemic among photography websites ... I don't know why so many do it. It's obnoxious. That said, if there must be music, your choice is less loud & intrusive than some others I've seen.



Ahah thanks a lot for your opinion, I'll think about that


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2013)

RavaPhoto said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contact the artists management (Probably whoever oversees Iz's intellectual property since his death), and pay them to use the song on your site. I don't use music on my site, so I am only guessing.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 9, 2013)

Loads super dee duper slow!! I got a good computer too! damn!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 9, 2013)

oh and hopping from page to page is super slow too. Not just loading time.


----------



## callmehugh (Feb 11, 2013)

The slider is a bit sensitive


----------



## callmehugh (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine me asking what front did you use to make the logo?


----------



## CowgirlMama (Feb 11, 2013)

Still hasn't loaded after quite a wait here. The music may be contributing to how slow it is. All I can see is the basic template and a "loading" bar.


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Music, no use on sites
2. You can compress your images way more than you have. Remember this isn't a printed image so 72 or 96 dpi and 800x600 is very acceptable. This will help speed up you site.


----------

